# Do I need pcmcia-cs with 2.6?

## BiggJ

Ahhh! Okay, trying to set up a Netgear MA401 on my Laptop.

I can't seem to get it set as eth1 (or anything)

My question is, do I need pcmcia-cs? In the kernel config it says yes, but I found something on the net that says I don't and something else that says the it will complile with scsi disabled (but I have a CD Burner).

Here is the error:

```
rossi root # emerge pcmcia-cs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.4-orinoco-patch.diff

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/work

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.4-orinoco-patch.diff...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

    -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.0-test9.

The current kernel build date is Tue Nov 25 19:45:32 2003.

  WARNING: the source tree has a build date of Tue Nov 25 19:56:07 2003.

  Did you forget to install your new kernel?

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [n]

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [y]

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [n]

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9]

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

    High memory support is disabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is disabled.

    SCSI support is enabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is enabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is disabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is enabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    PAE support is disabled.

expr: syntax error

./Configure: line 907: [: 131413: unary operator expected

System V init script layout (y/n) [n]

The Forms library is not available.

Configuration successful.

Your kernel is configured with PCMCIA driver support.  Therefore,

'make all' will compile the PCMCIA utilities but not the drivers.

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/cardmgr'

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c cardmgr.c

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules yacc_config.c

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules lex_config.c

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   cardctl.c   -o cardctl

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifport.c   -o ifport

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifuser.c   -o ifuser

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   scsi_info.c   -o scsi_info

cc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ide_info.c   -o ide_info

In file included from scsi_info.c:42:

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:203: parse error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:203: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:204: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `medium'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:204: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:205: parse error before "_r2"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:205: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_r2'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:205: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:206: parse error before "block_desc_length"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:206: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_desc_length'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:206: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:207: parse error before "density"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:207: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `density'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:207: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:208: parse error before "number_blocks_hi"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:208: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `number_blocks_hi'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:208: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:209: parse error before "number_blocks_med"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:209: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `number_blocks_med'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:209: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:210: parse error before "number_blocks_lo"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:210: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `number_blocks_lo'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:210: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:211: parse error before "_r3"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:211: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_r3'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:211: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:212: parse error before "block_length_hi"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:212: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_length_hi'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:212: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:213: parse error before "block_length_med"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:213: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_length_med'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:213: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:214: parse error before "block_length_lo"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:214: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_length_lo'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:214: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:221: parse error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:221: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

make[1]: *** [scsi_info] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 100, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

```

Here is dmesg:

```
rossi root # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.0-test9 (root@rossi) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #4 Tue Nov 25 19:45:32 PST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000f8000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000fa000 - 00000000000fe000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002ff70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff70000 - 000000002ff7b000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff7b000 - 000000002ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff80000 - 0000000030000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6ba0

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f7000 reserved twice.

hm, page 0009f000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000a0000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 196464

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 192368 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAL                                    ) @ 0x000f6b70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAL   RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2ff75794

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  NBGV     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000003) @ 0x2ff7af3c

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2ff7afb0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSCPL BrkdlePE 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] polarity[0x1] trigger[0x1] lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 1

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x9] global_irq[0x9] polarity[0x1] trigger[0x3])

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2393.067 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 773028k/785856k available (2750k kernel code, 12032k reserved, 1081k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 4718.59 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 1-0, 1-2, 1-16, 1-17, 1-18, 1-19, 1-20, 1-21, 1-22, 1-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=-1 pin2=0

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...

..... (found pin 0) ...works.

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #1 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #1......

.... register #00: 01000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 01

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:0

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2391.0775 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 132.0876 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9a2, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:........................................................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 662 Objects with 50 Devices 184 Methods 25 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c04fe3fc

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:0)

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0748 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 31 [_GPE] 4 regs at 0000000000001028 on int 9

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.........................................................................

Initialized 25/25 Regions 0/0 Fields 35/35 Buffers 13/13 Packages (670 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:...................................................

51 Devices found containing: 51 _STA, 2 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: Length 06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: Length 06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-18 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[A] -> 1-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 1-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-16 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[A] -> 1-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 1-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 1-18 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 1-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 1-16 already programmed

Pin 1-16 already programmed

Pin 1-17 already programmed

Pin 1-18 already programmed

Pin 1-19 already programmed

Pin 1-16 already programmed

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(38)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(38)

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(38)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(38)

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HITACHI_DK23DA-40, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2212, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [14c0:0012]

Yenta: ISA IRQ list 04b8, PCI irq16

Socket status: 30000411

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f0866000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: enabled 64bit PCI DMA

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/net/pegasus.c: v0.5.12 (2003/06/06):Pegasus/Pegasus II USB Ethernet driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver pegasus

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xd0000c00, irq 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: No CPUs supporting ACPI performance management found.

BIOS EDD facility v0.10 2003-Oct-11, 1 devices found

Please report your BIOS at http://domsch.com/linux/edd30/results.html

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding 2040244k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0967800, 00:02:3f:b8:af:c8, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

```

eth0 there is my internal eth card.

Here is my lspci:

```
rossi root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

```

And here is lsmod:

```
rossi root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              6792  0

orinoco                41732  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7936  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

lp                      8800  0

8139too                19328  0

```

Please help!

--Josh

----------

## ciaranm

I run 2.6 with the kernel cardbus drivers rather than -cs. My Netgear wireless card is happy, and I can even use my IBM USB2 card now... I have scsi enabled for usb storage.

----------

## BiggJ

I believe I have the card bus driver enabled...

```
Bus options -->

    [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

        PCMCIA/CardBus support -->

            <*> PCMCIA/CardBus support

            <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

```

???

--Josh

----------

## qzio

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> I run 2.6 with the kernel cardbus drivers rather than -cs. My Netgear wireless card is happy, and I can even use my IBM USB2 card now... I have scsi enabled for usb storage.

 

If I try to emerge pcmcia-cs I get the same error as the one described above..

If I compile pcmcia_core and yenta_socket as modules and modprobe those, my cisco aironet 350 pcmcia card shines orange (activity) but the green light only blinks when I insert/remove the card. So I guess pcmcia is working. But not the driver for the card.

But when I modprobe airo / airo_cs. iwconfig / ifconfig doesn't find the card either.

It works just fine when I boot with the LiveCD .. So I guess it'll work under a 2.4.x kernel. But I want to use the newer 2.6.x....

is there anyone who are using cisco aironet 350 pcmcia cards under 2.6 who has got it to work properly?

(Sorry for my bad english)

----------

## BiggJ

Yeah, 

That's basically the same issue I keep seeing ... the card light is green, so the pcmcia device is working, it would seem.  ifconfig and iwconfg don'ts see it. 

--Josh

----------

## qzio

I just tried and compiled an 2.4.20 kernel. And it works... I was also able to emerge pcmcia-cs.

And now when I boot with my 2.6.0-test9 kernel I can run /etc/init.d/pcmcia start ... and guess what:

the card BLINKS! and ifconfig / iwconfig finds it!!

I go like WOOOOW 

...but not for long, since the cards don't actually works. It can NOT find my access point. Everything seems to be ok... but when I do tcpdump I get no packages... The bloody thing works! but it don't..  

grrrr

anyone know what the problem is?

----------

## mike4148

To fix the pcmcia-cs compilation problems with 2.6:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs
```

----------

## hulk2nd

pcmcia-cs 3.2.5 does work with 2.6. i had do make pcmcia-support and yenta_socket as modules to get it working

----------

## sharky44

I'm having similar problems.  I have a IBM ThinkPad A22m with an Internal "IBM High Rate Wireless LAN PC Card".  I upgraded my kernel to mm-sources (2.6.0-test10-mm1), but I haven't gotten wireless to work yet.  I was previously using the orinoco_cs modules from the pcmcia-cs package with my 2.4 kernel, but from what I understand these modules are provided by the kernel now, so I built as modules all the PCMCIA wireless stuff...

Anyway, I can modprobe all the appropriate modules...  but then what?  The eth1 interface doesn't magically appear as it used to.  

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              6440  -

orinoco                42308  -

hermes                  7680  -

yenta_socket           14400  -

ds                     10464  -

pcmcia_core            56288  -

...

```

```
# dmesg

...

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:01:00.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.0 [1014:0130]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ list 06b8, PCI irq11

Socket status: 30000010

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.1

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.1 [1014:0130]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ list 06b8, PCI irq11

Socket status: 30000006

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xd3fff 0xe0000-0xfffff

orinoco_cs: RequestIRQ: Unsupported mode

orinoco_cs: RequestIRQ: Unsupported mode

```

```
# tail /var/log/kernel/current

Dec  2 17:44:06 [kernel] PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.1

Dec  2 17:44:06 [kernel] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.1 [1014:0130]Dec  2 17:44:06 [kernel] Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Dec  2 17:44:06 [kernel] Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Dec  2 17:44:06 [kernel] Yenta: ISA IRQ list 06b8, PCI irq11

Dec  2 17:44:06 [kernel] Socket status: 30000006

Dec  2 17:44:18 [kernel] orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Dec  2 17:44:18 [kernel] orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Dec  2 17:44:24 [kernel] cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xd3fff 0xe0000-0xfffff

Dec  2 17:44:24 [kernel] orinoco_cs: RequestIRQ: Unsupported mode

```

Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

I have the exact same problem as sharky44 here. Same card, worked perfectly under 2.4 but not under 2.6. I modprobed all relevant pcmcia and wireless drivers. dmesg outputs the same annoying "Unsupported mode" message and the card won't turn on. I'm beginning to think of going back to 2.4 now... that's really pissing me off.

----------

## sharky44

Well, I'm pretty sure I figured out what I was doing wrong about 5 minutes after I reverted to the 2.4 kernel.  Doh!   :Mad: 

It turns out my wireless card (or PCMCIA bridge or whatever) needs the i82365 module.  Well for the life of me I couldn't find an option for it in the 2.6 kernel.  That's because it depends on ISA support which I turned off, so the i82365 option wasn't appearing.  As soon as I turned on ISA support, I was able to turn on i82365.  I'm pretty sure this is what I needed to make my card work.

So I'm back on the 2.4 kernel until I find time to try the 2.6 kernel again with these changes.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Hmm... I had no ISA support enabled in my 2.4 kernel, but I remembered having to enable the i82365 module. I thought yenta covered it in 2.6, but then again maybe this is it. I'll recompile my (2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r1) kernel and let you know if it turns out to work.

----------

## sharky44

Well, my previous post was probably wrong....  I just enabled ISA support and added the i82365 module to my 2.6 kernel.  Now wireless is working... but when I tried to insert the i82365 module:

```
# modprobe i82365

FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test10-mm1/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device
```

It's still confusing to me why wireless is working, since it's still the same modules I was using previously

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              6440  -

orinoco                42308  -

hermes                  7680  -

yenta_socket           14400  -

ds                     10464  -

pcmcia_core            59680  -

...

```

So maybe something just needed ISA support and it had nothing to do with the i83265 module?  I really have no idea.  But at least it's working now  :Smile: 

----------

## xcable

Ok, so we can conclude that...

- 2.6.0-testxx does not contain all drivers for pcmcia cards, only some (correct ??)

- 2.6.0-testxx does contain drivers for the cardbus/pcmcia controller chips (correct ??)

- 2.6.0-testxx still needs pcmcia-3.2.x for pcmcia drivers (wireless, serial, network etc...)

- pcmcia-3.2.6 is supose to work with the 2.6.0-testxx kernels (but I can't get them to work)

conclusion : most of us are screwed until all of pcmcia-cs is rolled into 2.6, or pcmcia-cs is patched to work with 2.6 kernel

Please correct me if I'm wrong!!!

heath

----------

## hulk2nd

pcmcia-cs 3.2.5 works without problems with 2.6 just like with 2.4, at least in my case.

just like with 2.4 i built everything as modules but i don't know if this is necessary.

----------

## Cheesefoam

I've got mm-sources_beta10-r1 running just fine with PCMCIA support in the kernel.   In my case, I only need yeta, so the salient section of my kernel config file looks like this:

```

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

```

I have all of the core bits of PCMCIA in the kernel.  Wireless support is also in the kernel, while the actual drivers are compiled as modules.   As hulk2nd mentioned, you'll need to emerge PCMCIA-CS 3.2.5 to get 2.6 kernel support for the userland utilities (no reason for drivers out of PCMCIA-CS at least right now).

As far as the kernel support for devices go, I'd say it's pretty much on par with the 2.4 kernels, insofar as the mm-sources go.  In fact, the first time I compiled the 2.6 series of kernels, my only problem was the incompatibility with PCMCIA-CS v 3.2.4.  Just make sure to compile into the kernel everything you need for the core of pcmcia.

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

At first I had trouble with my orinoco based card in 2.6, what I did was make everything related to it as modules (bugger what the documentation says), then ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs, then emerge wireless-tools (I think that is tha package). When I hit iwconfig after that it would show the mac address of my acess point as 44:44:44 ..... . I then had to change essid to any, and put everything else (keys and junk) in my /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts. After this executing /etc/pcmcia/network start eth1 (or maybe the arguments were the other way around) or /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start worked fine. 

Oh, and one more thing, I made a very supit mistake that cost me alot of time. On the side of my laptop there is a little switch that I never really payed any attention to. I would figure out what it does after I get the important stuff (like wireless) working. As it turns out that switch turned on the wireless card. I wasted a good 4 days banging my head against the desk (because I had read that orinoco card sare really well supported in linux) until I finally figured it out.

----------

